# Transfer via bluetooth in Nokia Lumia



## speedyguy (Feb 29, 2012)

I think it doesn't support bluetooth transfer for files etc. I can pair but can't transfer. Any solution to this? I just gifted it to my relative, hope i have not wasted money. Any other known issue with this?

Thanks


----------



## amd3000 (Mar 1, 2012)

yes... bluetooth will not work , its just like iphone. You can't transfer anything without zune not even using bluetooth. cnt install memory in it and so on.. its just another iPhone with diffrent OS... though its daam gorgeous


----------



## speedyguy (Mar 1, 2012)

oh no. i regretting this. I was so excited to gift her such expensive phone and now she is complaining about bluetooth transfer. never knew. any expected application in future to support BT? and what about zune, is it like iTunes for apple?

Enjoy~!


----------



## reniarahim1 (Mar 1, 2012)

didnt knew that people still use bluetooth for file transfer. if bluetooth file was a deal breaker no one would have got an iphone.

more over you should have done proper research before buying the phone.


----------



## speedyguy (Mar 1, 2012)

agreed sir, it was my bad. took it in a hurry assuming things. can you tell me if there is anyway out to share files directly with other mobiles, without using a pc?


----------



## reniarahim1 (Mar 1, 2012)

no way as of today..


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 1, 2012)

speedyguy said:


> oh no. i regretting this. I was so excited to gift her such expensive phone and now she is complaining about bluetooth transfer. never knew. any expected application in future to support BT? and what about zune, is it like iTunes for apple?
> 
> Enjoy~!



Windows Phone Apollo (Q4 2012 or Q1 2013) may bring Bluetooth file transfer but you never know. most sites say even Apollo won't bring any support for transferring files through Bluetooth.

yes, Zune is same as iTunes.


----------



## speedyguy (Mar 1, 2012)

how about 3rd party apps?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 1, 2012)

not possible. no third party app can do this for you. i guess this is disabled at the OS level.


----------



## R2K (Mar 2, 2012)

Why do apple and MS disable file transfer through bluetooth?
I know one guy who ditched his iphone for a galaxy S2 just because its lack of bluetooth file transfer support


----------

